# Southwest Gift Baskets/Coffee House



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We specialize in GREAT LOCALLY Roasted Coffee! We are serving up some of the very best espresso drinks in Albuquerque. How can I say that? It is simple. We grind our espresso FRESH for each drink, our regular espresso is roasted fresh each week, and is never shipped hundreds of miles, our milk is never re-steamed. We enjoy the taste of the espresso in our drinks, but if you don't we will make it the way you want it. You need wireless Internet, we have that. Come see us at: 11200 Montgomery NE. #8 Albuquerque,NM 87111 You can call us: 505-294-4299 Our hours are: 7am to 7pm M-S 9am to 6pm Sun. We are open in the evenings for special events.

More...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

You can see this wonderful Gift Baskets Website. We can send set of gifts as gift basket for the all occasions to our loved one. There are lots of gift baskets like anniversary, birthday, father's day and much more gifts are available.

Thanks

Gift Baskets Delivered


----------

